# Wbl



## lukageo (Nov 19, 2016)

hello,

yesterday i searched in internet about Watch bridge levels, but got nothing, pls help me , thnx in advance


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

The international Chamber of Shipping publishes a Bridge Procedures Guide which a Google will find for you. It includes make-up of the bridge team according to operational condition.

I am nervous about ready-made procedures. Better to employ sufficient professionals in-house to grow your own - not in isolation, of course.


----------

